
Facebook's active users. Very Impressive data - sharpshoot
http://mashable.com/2007/04/13/facebook-users/
======
nickb
Data and growth is impressive but the monetization and financial perfromance
of Facebook is one of the worst:

<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/12/14/new-monetization-hype/>

and look at numbers here:

[http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:thoUwXzOOQsJ:valleywag.com/tech/advertising/facebook-
consistently-the-worst-performing-
site-242234.php&hl;=en&ct;=clnk&cd;=1&](http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:thoUwXzOOQsJ:valleywag.com/tech/advertising/facebook-
consistently-the-worst-performing-site-242234.php&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&)

~~~
zach
Good evidence, as if any was needed, for an inverse correlation between four-
year-college admission and clickthrough rates.

~~~
nickb
Absolutely true. From my own expirience, smart people just don't click on
advertising and most of them have some kind of an ad blocking software
installed. Myspace crowd is a lot more diverse than Facebook's so Myspace
performs a lot better in CPM. Monetizing smart crowd that's averse to
advertising is one of the toughest problems any social site will face. Another
one is monetizing very young crowd (13-17 year olds)... they just don't have
much disposable income.... that's Digg's problem.

~~~
nobody
Who needs monetization? In this day and age, eyeballs are everything.

~~~
nickb
What happens when ad recession comes? Ads are cyclical too...

------
run4yourlives
Now all we need is one for Facebook's paying users.

------
ecuzzillo
Anyone know what the leveling-off in Apr 06 was?

